# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Scania Citywide

## kuukanko

Scanian kaupunkibussimallisto uudistuu ja Omnit korvaa Scania Citywide, jota saa sekä täysmatalana että etumatalana.

Scanian lehdistötiedote

----------


## PepeB

Ihan tyylikkään näkönen.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Noita tai ton tapasia näin Tallinnassa..  :Smile:  Hienoja on, Kyllä kelpais tollasel ajella.  :Smile: 

http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11607-051.jpg
http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11450-001.jpg
http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11607-042.jpg
http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11607-045.jpg
http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11450-007.jpg
http://www.scania.com/_system/img/me..._11607-050.jpg

----------


## hylje

Malleista puuttuu ilmeisesti etupyörien ja keskioven välissä oleva podesteri eli penkkien alla oleva koroke kokonaan. Ominaisuus on helpotus suosiota nopeasti kasvattaville operaattoreille, jotka voivat edullisesti korvata keskialueen tuoleja sivuläppäistuimilla ja seisomatilalla.

HSL-alueella on monia erittäin suosittuja linjoja, joilla nopeasti ja edullisesti muunneltavat vaunut tekevät uusien matkustajien palvelemisesta erittäin taloudellista, kuten pitääkin. Vaikka kesken kilpailutuskauden tehtäväksi.

----------


## Nak

Korin muotoilu on ainakin tyylikkäämpi kuin uusissa Volvoissa  :Redface:  (harmi että alusta on scania) Luulenpa kuitenkin että näitä ei juurikaan suomessa tai etenkään hsl-alueella tule näkymään. Ei sitä Omni-mallistoakaan juuri ole.. Taitaa Scala olla halvempi kuin Scanian omat mallit? Kumma juttu muuten, kun tässä uudessa mallissa saati Omneissakaan ei sitä terraariokyttyrää tarvita, vaikka alusta on sama kuin Scalassa  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

Nii-in.. Aina saa toivoa, montakos niitä OmniCityjä o PL:llä?
Koska sitä ei voi tietää jos PL innostuisi noistakin.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Nii-in.. Aina saa toivoa, montakos niitä OmniCityjä o PL:llä?
> Koska sitä ei voi tietää jos PL innostuisi noistakin.


PL:llä on 5kpl, jotka ovat alunperin tilattu turkuun. Ja Helbillä oli 10kpl legoscaniota  :Razz:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Perinteisesti parhaat bussit on koritettu Suomessa Ruotsalaista alkuperää olevalle alustalle. Pohjolan Liikenteellä tämä on ymmärretty harvinaisen hyvin. Omni-katureihin ei taida olla oltu oikein missään kovin tyytyväisiä.

----------


## Rasbelin

Merkittävin seikka tässä uudessa automallissa, jota kukaan ei ole vielä tajunnut mainita, on alumiininen korirakenne, joka on täysin uutta Scanian omassa tuotannossa (jos Scalan laskee ainoastaan lisenssituotteeksi tmv.).




> Taitaa Scala olla halvempi kuin Scanian omat mallit?


Eiköhän syy ole kuitenkin se, että Scan-Auto markkinoi Suomessa yksinomaan Scala-koria ja muut, esim. OmniCity, ovat tiskin alta saatavissa. Lisäksi tulee muistaa, että kilpailutetussa liikenteessä pisteytysjärjestelmät ovat suosineet hyvin sumeasti paria koriratkaisua. Näin ollen tarjoukset ovat pakostakin ohjautuneet Scaloihin Scania-alustaisten linja-autojen osalta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Merkittävin seikka tässä uudessa automallissa, jota kukaan ei ole vielä tajunnut mainita, on alumiininen korirakenne, joka on täysin uutta Scanian omassa tuotannossa (jos Scalan laskee ainoastaan lisenssituotteeksi tmv.).


Minkä lähdetiedon mukaan asia näin on?

----------


## Nak

> Minkä lähdetiedon mukaan asia näin on?


http://www.scania.fi/media/press-rel...-citywide.aspx

Esmes tuolla se lukee. Tiedossa on varmaan kiikkerä kori, niinkuin Säfflessä ja Scalassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> http://www.scania.fi/media/press-rel...-citywide.aspx
> 
> Esmes tuolla se lukee.


Tokihan Citywiden korirakenne alumiinia on, mutta niin oli OmniCitynkin. OmniCity oli edellinen Scanian kokonaan rakentama bussimalli (sen täysmatalalattiaversio), siis tämän puheena olevan uutuuden edeltäjä vuodelta 1996. Aiemmin lainaamassani viestissä väitettiin, että alumiinirakenne olisi kokonaan uutta Scanian korituotannossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Scania Citywideja on myyty Suomeen jo yli 10 kappaletta. Scanian lehdistötiedote

----------


## Nak

> Scania Citywideja on myyty Suomeen jo yli 10 kappaletta. Scanian lehdistötiedote


Kenelleköhän niitä on tulossa? Nythän on OB:lle tullut neljä, TLL:lle kaksi ja Helbille on tulossa kaksi(=8). Oliko tätä Citywideä mahdollista saada telinä?

----------


## KriZuu

> Oliko tätä Citywideä mahdollista saada telinä?


On saatavina.

Itse pidän HelBiä vahvana Citywiden tilaajana tulevaisuudessa. Voisivat hankkia muutaman uuden telin vuodenvaihteeseen, kun maakaasuja lähtee reippaalla kädellä ja samalla voitaisiin korvata esimerkiksi joitakin Ikaruksen rämiä.

----------


## Nak

> Voisivat hankkia muutaman uuden telin vuodenvaihteeseen, kun maakaasuja lähtee reippaalla kädellä ja samalla voitaisiin korvata esimerkiksi joitakin Ikaruksen rämiä.


Onko Man kauppa eurooppaan toteutunut?
Ehkäpä nykyisellä taloustilanteella ei ole varaa lähteä korvaamaan jo omaksi lunastettuja toimivia busseja uusilla  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Oliko tätä Citywideä mahdollista saada telinä?


Jo vain. http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/...&svalue=DOO504

----------


## Lasse

> Kenelleköhän niitä on tulossa? Nythän on OB:lle tullut neljä, TLL:lle kaksi ja Helbille on tulossa kaksi(=8). Oliko tätä Citywideä mahdollista saada telinä?


Siinähän se mysteeri  :Wink: 
Etenkin kun jutussa mainittiin että uusia Citywide kaupunkeja tulee lähiaikoina. Jännää :O

----------


## hana

> On saatavina.
> 
> Itse pidän HelBiä vahvana Citywiden tilaajana tulevaisuudessa. Voisivat hankkia muutaman uuden telin vuodenvaihteeseen, kun maakaasuja lähtee reippaalla kädellä ja samalla voitaisiin korvata esimerkiksi joitakin Ikaruksen rämiä.


Vaikka kuljettajat ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät toivovat uusia busseja liikenteeseen, on kuitenkin arkipäivän realismia, että liikennöitsijät harvoin hankkivat kalustoa muuten kuin liikennöintisopimus edellyttää. Eli Ikaruksillakin ajetaan niin kauan kuin se on sopimuksen mukaan mahdollista tai kun ne hajoavat niin, että niitten korjaus ei enää kannata. Esim. Vantaalla ja Espoossa mm. Veolialla on tulevina vuosina ajossa paljon yli 16 vuoden ikäisiä busseja option turvin, enkä usko että Veolia hankkii yhtään uudempaa bussia ajoon, ellei niitä vapaudu muista sopimuksista kuten vaikka Keravan linjoilta.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Nythän Helbille on tulossa kaksi.


Mille linjalle nuo HelBin Citywidet tulevat?

----------


## Nak

> Mille linjalle nuo HelBin Citywidet tulevat?


h42:lle. Tulevat Etanoli-moottoreilla testattavaksi

----------


## kiitokurre

http://auto.fi.msn.com/liikenne/tamp...ja-tietokoneen

----------


## JT

Nyt ne kaksi HelB:n etanolikäyttöistä Citywideä on saapunut Ruhaan.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Aerobus Oy:lle Lentoparkin liikenteeseen on hankittu 12-metrinen 1-2-1-ovinen Scania CK250 Citywide LE rekisterillä CJB-772.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aerobus Oy:lle Lentoparkin liikenteeseen on hankittu 12-metrinen 1-2-1-ovinen Scania CK250 Citywide LE rekisterillä CJB-772.


Lentoparkin Kiitokori poistunee sitten.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Lentoparkin Kiitokori poistunee sitten.


Onko tuo tieto?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko tuo tieto?


Ei suinkaan. Voisi vain kuvitella, että se lähtee, jos Citywide jonkun korvaa.

----------


## Nak

> Ei suinkaan. Voisi vain kuvitella, että se lähtee, jos Citywide jonkun korvaa.


Ehkä he vain tarvitsevat lisää kalustoa, eikä mitään tarvitse myydä  :Wink:  Lentoparkkihan sijaitsee nykyään aika kaukana lentoasemasta, Tikkurilantien varrella. Ennen se oli teknisen alueen reunalla, mutta nykyään siinä on muuan aviapoliksen asema.

----------


## Lasse

Lahjoitetaan kuva tuosta uudesta Scaniasta kaikille kiinnostuneille  :Smile:

----------


## anttipng

Voimakkaat värit korostuvat harmaata taivasta vasten.

----------


## Nak

Naapurifoorumilla oli bongattu koekilvillä Vaasan paikallisliikenteen tarroilla varustettu Citywide

----------


## kuukanko

Scania julkisti tänään uudistavansa (lue: pienentävänsä) bussiorganisaatiotansa Citywiden huonon menekin takia. Lehdistötiedote englanniksi ja ruotsiksi. Ruotsinkielisessä versiossa kerrotaan, että viime vuonna kaupaksi meni alle 100 Citywideä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Aloitinpa tällaisen Scania Citywide -tietokannan.
http://www.stadinkalusto.fi/citywide/

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko muuten kellään, tyyliin jollakin paljon Citywideillä ajaneella kuljettajalla mitään tietoa mistä tulee se joku omituinen "dingdong" ääni, joka toistuu välillä Citywiden matkustamossa? olin tänään erään Nobinan Citywiden kyydissä, jossa toistui aina välillä joku omituinen "dingdong"-ääni matkustamossa, eikä kyseisen auton kuljettajalla ollut harmainta hajua mistä ääni tulee, luuli ensin että tarkoitan Stop-napin ääntä. Muistan kuulleeni kyseisen äänen pari kertaa aiemmin Citywiden kyydissä: Helbin jo poistuneessa etanolikäyttöisessä Citywidessä eli ns. "viinakärryssä" sekä eräässä berliiniläisessä nivel-Citywidessä. Molemmissa tilanteissa ääni toistui usemman kerran matkustamossa samaan tyyliin kuin tänään Nobinan autossa. En muista kuulleeni kyseistä ääntä kertaakaan minkään Omniexpressin tai Suburbanin kyydissä, joilla kuljen säännöllisesti, joten kyseessä on pakko olla joku yksinomaan Citywide-mallille tyypillinen ominaisuus.  :Laughing:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Varmaan kuulutuksen merkkiääni. Joku valopää on keksinyt laittaa noihin kuulutuksen nappulan vasemman jalan lepuutustuen keskelle! Jalkaa ei saa luontevasti pidettyä muuta kuin sen päällä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Varmaan kuulutuksen merkkiääni. Joku valopää on keksinyt laittaa noihin kuulutuksen nappulan vasemman jalan lepuutustuen keskelle! Jalkaa ei saa luontevasti pidettyä muuta kuin sen päällä.


Eli Citywideissä on siis yleistä että kuljettaja painaa jalallaan vahingossa sitä mikrofonia aktivoivaa painiketta lattiassa eikä välttämättä huomaa asiaa lainkaan? kuuluuko se sama ääni myös Suburbanissa ja Omniexpressissä jos kuljettaja painaa sitä mikin nappulaa (vaikka niissä se onkin ilmeisesti laitettu parempaan paikkaan)?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kuulee sen äänen eteenkin. Muissa malleissa ei ole vastaan tullut yhtä pöljää ratkaisua. Näitä autoja suunnittelee ja käyttää eri ihmiset. Ja sen huomaa.

----------

